# Cleaned my truck out.



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m set for next season if the Ammo drought lasts. Got close to a case worth here maybe.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

That would get me through maybe opening weekend


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

35whelen said:


> I'm set for next season if the Ammo drought lasts. Got close to a case worth here maybe.


That's quite a variety.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I don’t shoot too much in a season. Had a lot of partial boxes n loose shells.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I shot right about a case this year. 84 ducks and around a 35% hit rate. Definitely keeping my eyes open. Anyone wanna trade some 3" 2s for 3" 3s? I love 3s, but can't hit jack with 2s.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> That would get me through maybe opening weekend


Hit the skeet range, it will get you shooting one duck to one shot. :shock: I only shot 50 shells.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Only 50? What a slow year


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> Only 50? What a slow year


It was fast action the 5 times I wen out this year. I don't need to "stack the birds up" just for Johnson measuring.

I haven't any idea of the number of birds I've killed in the 40+ years hunting them. I enjoy getting out in the marsh with family and seeing them have the success rather than shooting. Besides if I were to shoot, the rest of the poor shooters in the blind would run out of shells.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> It was fast action the 5 times I wen out this year. I don't need to "stack the birds up" just for Johnson measuring.
> 
> I haven't any idea of the number of birds I've killed in the 40+ years hunting them. I enjoy getting out in the marsh with family and seeing them have the success rather than shooting. Besides if I were to shoot, the rest of the poor shooters in the blind would run out of shells.


I don't need to stack them up either, but I'm not there to stare at the sunrise and take pictures of my decoys.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sunrises in the marsh are pretty fantastic, though.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Sunrises in the marsh are pretty fantastic, though.


Sunsets are nice too


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Sunsets are nice too


Yes, yes they are!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my vehicles cleaned out, and got my garage cleaned up. My garage gets hammered during waterfowl season. Decoys everywhere, waders, coats. gloves, sleds, etc. I sweep up feathers for days. I was ready for the season to end this year.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I usually only got two to three hours to hunt at a time. So Depending on the open spot I find and the weather that day, I may not shoot at all or only shoot a few shells. Some days I’d shoot A fair amount. Don’t think I finished a box in one outing though. Seemed like best days were the days I had the least time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I don't need to stack them up either, but I'm not there to stare at the sunrise and take pictures of my decoys.


When you have a Grandkid next to you in the blind your sunrise will become something to behold when you see that huge grin against the pale sky. I'm sure age has a lot to do with it too. I know my outlook on life has become more focused of the enjoyment I see from the kids.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Sunsets are nice too


Yep. And I'm usually awake:


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> When you have a Grandkid next to you in the blind your sunrise will become something to behold when you see that huge grin against the pale sky. I'm sure age has a lot to do with it too. I know my outlook on life has become more focused of the enjoyment I see from the kids.


I guess I'll have to wait for the grandkid before I can appreciate a hunt. Hunting with my son, wife and dad, seeing their enjoyment doesn't count. News to me.

Not saying I don't enjoy all aspects of waterfowl hunting. But I can go watch ducks for fun during the spring months when it's warmer out. If I'm going when it 0-30 degrees out, the purpose is to shoot ducks and enjoy all that is associated with it. Bottom line, that's why we all go duck hunting. It the common element for all. To. Shoot. Ducks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Moose, ALL FAMILY MEMEBERS in the blind count in my book, no matter the age. Your very fortunate to have three generations in the blind! 


I had that killer instinct when I was a young gun and determined my success by filling the bag limit. Not every hunter out there has to give that drive up. In my case I enjoy seeing others filling the bag now. I still pull the trigger and do my part in helping, just pick my shot more now.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> I guess I'll have to wait for the grandkid before I can appreciate a hunt. Hunting with my son, wife and dad, seeing their enjoyment doesn't count. News to me.
> 
> Not saying I don't enjoy all aspects of waterfowl hunting. But I can go watch ducks for fun during the spring months when it's warmer out. If I'm going when it 0-30 degrees out, the purpose is to shoot ducks and enjoy all that is associated with it. Bottom line, that's why we all go duck hunting. It the common element for all. To. Shoot. Ducks.


Perhaps you are familiar with the different stages of a hunter:

https://tpwd.texas.gov/education/hu...se/responsible-and-ethical-hunting/six-stages

Not all hunters are at the same stage, and not all hunters reach all stages.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Paddler, that is very interesting! I never knew an article such as this was out there. Now I know what stages of the hunter I have gone through. Guess I'm at the end with no other stage to look forward to. I take that back. I'll still have the stage not mentioned. Not only passing on my knowledge but passing on the weapons I have to the kids and grandkids. That time is still years away I hope!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Paddler, that is very interesting! I never knew an article such as this was out there. Now I know what stages of the hunter I have gone through. Guess I'm at the end with no other stage to look forward to. I take that back. I'll still have the stage not mentioned. Not only passing on my knowledge but passing on the weapons I have to the kids and grandkids. That time is still years away I hope!


I'm pushing 68 and figure that I am in my hunting prime. I have had more fun, shot more real good heads, taken more out of state hunts in the last 10 years than I did in the previous 58. A year from now I'll be starting to finalize my packing list for my second trip to Africa.

But I do have to agree on just having a fun time hunting. I usually pack a pocket of rocks to throw at the smaller bucks that I see from the road and most years I'll pass up more bucks that most hunters see.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Paddler, that is very interesting! I never knew an article such as this was out there. Now I know what stages of the hunter I have gone through. Guess I'm at the end with no other stage to look forward to. I take that back. I'll still have the stage not mentioned. Not only passing on my knowledge but passing on the weapons I have to the kids and grandkids. That time is still years away I hope!


That puts you in stage 6, the one of giving back. Whether to the resource, other hunters, or family, it's giving back.

I turn 69 on Saturday, and am in the same boat. I still get excited pursuing game, but try to just shoot what I want to eat. I have the added enjoyment of photography, which increases my involvement twice over.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the added enjoyment of photography, which increases my involvement twice over.	

Well, Happy Birthday!  Keep the photos coming, I thoroughly enjoy them. Some of the best I've seen. 


https://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/204921-cleaned-my-truck-out-3.html#


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler said:


> Perhaps you are familiar with the different stages of a hunter:
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/education/hu...se/responsible-and-ethical-hunting/six-stages
> 
> Not all hunters are at the same stage, and not all hunters reach all stages.


I love these stages and I do think that a hunter can be in more than one stage at a time


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

paddler said:


> Perhaps you are familiar with the different stages of a hunter:
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/education/hu...se/responsible-and-ethical-hunting/six-stages
> 
> Not all hunters are at the same stage, and not all hunters reach all stages.


Ok, cool. I'm currently in all 6 of those stages. It changes daily.


----------

